# Virginia HauntFest 2013



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Virginia Hauntfest 2013 is coming 
Heads up, haunters… Virginia HauntFest ’13 is a go!

DATE: Friday, May 17th – Sunday, May 19th.
LOCATION: Ed Allen’s Campground in Lanexa, Va.
for more details go to: 
http://centralvahaunters.com/va-hauntfest


----------

